# Splash of Color Sale



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here has ever been to the splash of color sale, or is planning on attending this year?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Never heard of it, what is it? sounds interesting


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I also have never been to or heard of it. Where and when is it? I am guessing it is Boer goats?


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I havent been, there is always something going on that weekend here. I havent seen a catalog yet, are there any nice ones? I still think the Boer breed has to work on the colored Boers. There are a lot of average ones out there, but not a whole lot of really nice ones. Just my opinion.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It is April 9th in TN. It is for colored boer goats, reds, blacks, paints, dapples, etc. 
I think my husband and I might go, I had my eye on a pair of dappled does that will be consigned there. The catalog is not posted yet, but you can find info on it here http://www.stovallsredcreekfarm.com/Pag ... asp?pid=61 and the farms that have consigned animals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Looks interesting! I wouldn't be able to go, but I'd love to browse the catalog when it becomes available.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They get top dollar for the goats at that sale but I agree with Dodge Em, the colored boers need some work. When you are trying to breed for a single trait, sometimes others get neglected and this is the case with a lot of the "color" breeders.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

jodief100 said:


> ..........sometimes others get neglected and this is the case with a lot of the "color" breeders.


...Like size


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I have only seen 1 black Boer that I liked, he LOOKED like a Boer, but had a bad bite. Most of the black ones look like dairy goats to me (no offense dairy people).


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I completely agree about the color thing, a lot of breeders are only breeding just for the color and forget about confirmation. It is very hard to find GOOD colored animals, but they are out there!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

not really into boers but the title made me think of color patterns. i think it would be soooo cool to develope a breed that is dalmation spotted all the time... or something like that ya know. just a random thought...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have friends who raise spotted boers.

http://www.dividingridgefarm.com/SpottedHerd.html

I think they are funny looking.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well be didn't make it to the sale (cause we were too poor haha). But I was watching it online for a bit. The prices where unreal! Most of the does were going for between $700-1800, including percentages. The high sellling doe was $6,200. And a high selling buck was $5,600, and he wasn't even fullblood! I coudn't believe it. I am actually glad we didn't make the long trip down, we wouldn't have been able to afford anything that I really liked.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I watched it online also. I could not believe how much some of them went for. I figured it up and the average was about $1011.00 per animal. I think that is kind of crazy to pay that much but I am not into the whole showing at the big shows so maybe that's my problem. I think even if I had the money I still wouldn't spend it on those goats. There were a few I liked but they were way more then I could afford. The 3 does I picked were lot 75, 86, 94 and 110. Mind you I didn't look till the sale was half over. 75 was $1150, 86 was $1400, 94 was $3700 and 110 was $2100


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Dang it! I was going to watch it yesterday! I forgot all about it!!
Argghhhh.
I've been to that facility for a different show before. It was really nice.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I got an email about the Splash of Color sale. I love the colors, but my family is not so sure yet. Only traditionals in our herd for now. We might get a little "crazy" and buy a red doe this summer! :wink: 
My husband and I were thinking about going to the Windy City Classic in Illinois the weekend of April 30th. The show is on Saturday and the sale on Sunday. Not sure if we would be able to stay for the sale, but probably couldn't pay sale prices anyway. Never been to a bigger show before, and though it might be fun!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

DulmesFamilyBoers said:


> My husband and I were thinking about going to the Windy City Classic in Illinois the weekend of April 30th. The show is on Saturday and the sale on Sunday. Not sure if we would be able to stay for the sale, but probably couldn't pay sale prices anyway.


I was all ready for the show, would be the first one of the year for us. We got all the final show bill and noticed that they had added, In Bold Print, No Other Registries Paperwork Will Be Accepted, as per the ABGA deadline of May 1. I picked up the phone and promptly called them and Demanded a refund. Although we would have taken mostly ABGA animals anyway, there are a few IBGA/USBGA animals that would have comes, as well. They pushed off the blame on the ABGA, but I told them it didn't matter to me. BECAUSE the rule actually states it is up to the individual show superintendant as to wether or not they would accept different paperwork...Regardless, I told them I would Not Be Going To A Show That I had to leave some of my animals in the trailer PERIOD...and they would have to refund my money because they had changed the rules AFTER they had accepted my money....We Shall See if I get a refund...I Will...just not a very good business choice on their part being this is "The First Annual Windy City Classic" and all...JMO...I try to let my money reflect my opinion, if everyone held the same theory...Things Would Change...BTW I looked at the sale catalog and didn't see much in the way of spots or colors...pretty much just trads and mostly wethers


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I watched the Splash of Color Sale. It was unreal! Way to much money spent on marginal animals. Some were very nice but most had nothing going for them but color. A 7 YEAR OLD DOE went for over $1100?!?!?!?!!?!?! 

I have some nice paints right here at my farm and I won't charge you anywhere close to that.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, the Windy City Classic Sale was mostly traditionals. We wouldn't be bringing any animals, just going to watch. But it could be a pretty small crowd with the new registry "rules". It's too bad.


----------

